# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v2.1.0

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v2.1.0 is out!  *Added world's first full Phone Repair for:*
Sony Xperia J ST26a / ST26i (Sony JLo) and more!   Medusa Box v2.1.0 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  *Sony ST26a* - added *world's first* Dead Boot Repair and Phone Repair
(Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation)!*Sony ST26i* - added *world's first* Dead Boot Repair and Phone Repair
(Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation)!*LG D505* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Samsung GT-I9190* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. XcachorroX®).*Huawei E352b* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair. 
- All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals ("Help" button in the Software).     
Note: after Phone Repair operation, you need to re-flash the phone with any suitable for Sony devices
servicing tool that uses original Sony loaders (with Octopus/Octoplus Suite Software, for example ).
Also note: after Phone Repair procedure, your phone will have "00000000000000" IMEI and will be locked;
to perform Unlock / Repair IMEI use Octopus/Octoplus Suite Software.  Medusa - your stepping stone in phone repair business!   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور عالمتابعة اخي فيصل

----------

